# LiveStream thread from NWS ....



## LwnmwrMan22 (Jan 20, 2005)

If you're ever working on paperwork or whatever on the computer, and want the forecast live stream ....

http://www.nws.noaa.gov/nwr/streamaudio.htm#livestream


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

thanks for the link


----------

